# SA 1.10.13 Emu Bay salmon



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

We have been blown away he3re the last few weeks but Susy ( suehobieadventure) and I were able to get out for a couple of windy trips while she was visiting the island. Went to Emu Bay on the north coast and trolled our way around to the reef where qwe found a school of salmon close in to the rocks. What with the school being so close to the rocks, the big swell rolling in, the 30kmh winds pushing us south and the school heading north in the pouring rain,it was demanding fishing. ( read; adrenaline pumping fishing) We managed to get five keepers each to feed the masses and a few releases but the effort of trying to catch the northwards moving school in the southwards moving gale proved too much for us and we retired to ejoy being blown back to the beach.
Have uploaded a photo of susie with an armload of keepers. ( all eaten that day....delicious)


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

That's a great photo bloke!

Hope some of those salmon come up our way soon, they're fun to catch and a good same day feed.

...and Sue: If you're not going to use your AI anymore maybe you should change your username to "Suenami" :lol:


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

That is what I have been calling her of late!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like one of those sensational days. Good on ya


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like you battled the elements and won !

That's a great photo 

Steve


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

ahhhhhh battling high winds and swell chasing opposite moving ***** schools....love it!...its always the way isn't it!....I too am hoping they come in this week...usually after a blow they are down south off the headlands....(come to think of it?...is anyone interested in a ***** or squid session sunday morning?) Would love some close up shots of the stealth 550!

Great pics and awesome fishing...Kudos


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok I will attach a couple of photos of Neil and the Stealth 550.

Regards Suenami :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Suenarmi yourock! Thanks darl


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

May I ask what neil's dry suit is.... just a bit of background
possibly a thread "cold water drysuit choices"?
I usually dont go near the water here due to being soft.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Some fabulous pics there. Sue you look seriously setup!

Guys, I have NEVER had success with salmon, cat wont eat it either. Are the southern varieties better or how do you prepare cook them?


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Species is the same I think Dru. I've met many people who just refuse to acknowledge that salmon are edible and many others who enjoy a feed of them so to a certain extent it's a matter of personal taste. The important factors as far as I can tell are to bleed immediately and eat the same day as they do not freeze well.

The personal taste thing applies to other species as well. I've met people who eat european carp and I know someone who doesn't like the strong flavour of snapper (but likes it curried). Coorong mullet is supposed to be a good eating fish but I am not impressed by it and generally I prefer saltwater species over fresh, although redfin is one I like.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like a really great sessions and some terrific photos too Sue and Shep - material for a painting perhaps ? - and I love the new name Sue - suits you especially fishing in those conditions ! Perhaps you should ask *Scott* to change your forum name to Suenami 



Stealthfisha said:


> May I ask what neil's dry suit is.... just a bit of background
> possibly a thread "cold water drysuit choices"?
> I usually dont go near the water here due to being soft.


Shep posted some info on his dry suit here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=61605&p=648532&hilit=+dry#p648532

This winter I've got a pair of Kokatat dry pants - $220 - and they have been fantastic for getting out in the winter.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

labrat said:


> Species is the same I think Dru. I've met many people who just refuse to acknowledge that salmon are edible and many others who enjoy a feed of them so to a certain extent it's a matter of personal taste. The important factors as far as I can tell are to bleed immediately and eat the same day as they do not freeze well.
> 
> The personal taste thing applies to other species as well. I've met people who eat european carp and I know someone who doesn't like the strong flavour of snapper (but likes it curried). Coorong mullet is supposed to be a good eating fish but I am not impressed by it and generally I prefer saltwater species over fresh, although redfin is one I like.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arripis_trutta

http://www.fishesofaustralia.net.au/home/species/407

I was hoping maybe that you were hooking the WA version, then I wouldn't have to question my preparation and cooking skills. :shock: I'll give these guys another go though. Bleed em and go from there.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

dru said:


> I was hoping maybe that you were hooking the WA version, then I wouldn't have to question my preparation and cooking skills. :shock:


It's a case of yes and no. Yes, they are the western australian salmon but the difference is very small. According to "Sea fishes of southern australia" the main differences are the number of lower gill rakers and the maximum size. This book also has an edibility guide and both rate 2 stars out of a maximum possible 4.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

In my view, the salmon is a very much maligned fishy!
A salmon in the one to two kilo range, bled and eaten within three or four hours is about the best eating fish there is ( and I have tried a few!
Simply put the fillets into a plastic bag, add some flour, salt and pepper, shake vigorously and fry in plenty of olive oil till hteyre a bit crunchy and ( my mouth is watering, sorry) you won't taste better fish anywhere. Add to that they are the easiest fish in the sea to fillet and skin and you have a great asset!
Even kept overnight they have started to slip down the preference scale and I wouldn't even consider eating a frozen one!


----------

